# dynamische checkboxen variable übergeben auch wenn nicht gedrückt



## JesusFreak777 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ist es möglich bei einer checkbox einen wert zu übergeben auch wenn diese nicht gedrückt ist?

ich generiere dynamisch eine tabelle, in dieser Tabelle sind inputfelder und checkboxen,... die namen sind z.B. input[] und check[] wenn ich das jetzt POSTe übermittelt er mit das array:


```
[input] => Array
        (
            [0] => Spezi
            [1] => Whisky
            [2] => Bier
            [3] => Schnaps
            [4] => Wein
        )

    [check] => Array
        (
            [0] => true
            [1] => true

        )
```
zur Auswertung ist das jetzt aber ein Problem,... ich weiß zwar das zwei Werte true sind, aber nicht welche 

was tun?

Danke


----------



## Anna Bolika (21. Januar 2011)

Du solltest unbedingt die Keys mit übergeben. Also sowas wie

```
<input type="checkbox" name="input[<?php echo $sKey ?>]" ...
```

Dein Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen ungecheckten Checkboxen löse ich meistens durch hidden-fields.



```
<input type="hidden" name="input[<?php echo $sKey ?>]" value="0" />
<input type="checkbox" name="input[<?php echo $sKey ?>]" value="1" />
```


----------



## JesusFreak777 (21. Januar 2011)

ohne keys gehts das nicht? mein Problem ist, durch die dynamische Generierung weiß ich ja nicht welcher key an der reihe ist,...

hab mir schon ein Konzept dafür überlegt,... aber da muss ich mein js komplett umschreiben


----------



## Anna Bolika (21. Januar 2011)

JesusFreak777 hat gesagt.:


> ohne keys gehts das nicht? mein Problem ist, durch die dynamische Generierung weiß ich ja nicht welcher key an der reihe ist,...


Du weißt nicht, welcher Key an der Reihe ist? Und was schreibst du zur Checkbox, damit derjenige, der draufklicken soll weiß, was passiert?



JesusFreak777 hat gesagt.:


> hab mir schon ein Konzept dafür überlegt,... aber da muss ich mein js komplett umschreiben


Na dann viel Spaß beim Umschreiben. Man wächst ja auch mit seinen Aufgaben


----------



## JesusFreak777 (21. Januar 2011)

> Du weißt nicht, welcher Key an der Reihe ist? Und was schreibst du zur Checkbox, damit derjenige, der draufklicken soll weiß, was passiert?



das macht derjenige selber:

das ist eine art Bestellungsannahme
ich habe mehrere Artikel und die hab ich auf Lager oder nicht

inputfeld (artikel) -> checkbox (auf lager)
bier -> x
wein -> 
schnaps -> x
...

mfg


----------



## Anna Bolika (21. Januar 2011)

Das heißt, du willst mit der Checkbox nur anzeigen, ob der Artikel auf Lager ist? Oder soll der Kunde damit einen Bestellvorgang auslösen?


----------



## JesusFreak777 (21. Januar 2011)

Nein da sollen nur aufträge rein zur übersicht eben noch gleich ob artikel verfügbar sind,...

Bisher soll alles für offline zwecke sein (intranet).


----------

